#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Teach Yourself Arabic Complete Course Package Plus mp3 free download

## Mohamed

*Teach Yourself Arabic Complete Course Package (Book + 2CDs)*

**
*
With Teach Yourself it's possible for virtually anyone to learn and experience the languages of the world, from Afrikaans to Zulu; Ancient Greek to Modern Persian; Beginner's Latin to Biblical Hebrew. Follow Teach Yourself Arabic at your own pace or use it as a supplement to formal courses. This complete course is professionally designed for self-guided study, making it one of the most enjoyable and easy to use language courses you can find. Teach Yourself Arabic includes an instructional paperback book and two companion 60-minute audio CDs.

Prepared by experts in Arabic, the course begins with the basics and gradually promotes you to a level of smooth and confident communication, including:

    * Step-by-step guide to pronunciation and grammar
    * Regular and irregular verb tables
    * Plenty of practice exercises and answers
    * Practical vocabulary and a bilingual glossary
    * Clear, uncluttered, and user-friendly layout


    * An exploration of the culture
    * And much more 

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*See More: Teach Yourself Arabic Complete Course Package Plus mp3 free download

----------


## Budiana

Thanks very much

----------


## angi0407

Thank you very much

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link

----------

